# satin clear



## spoker (Sep 2, 2014)

heres my 58 columbia satin clear over original paint


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just curious why someone (you?) would spray clear over original paint? Not that I think it matters too much on this bike but once this is done you no longer have an original paint bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Sep 2, 2014)

wanted to clean it up without spending a lot of money as i see on here now and then,been in the its gotta be restoerd deal ang i think that has passed its time,im having more fun using my imagination to do somthing that makes me feel good instead not putting 2 or 3 times into a bike than i would want to cause i really try to keep in mind now that these are just bikes andonly once in awhile bringing clode to what a show redisfration costs,ihat was ok 10 yrs ago but that time is passed,i used topersoally interact with at least 250 people and non of them though my bikes were whorth 10 times what a big box bikebcould be had for,i think the hobby is in transition and am lookin for where itd going to go,but bottom line is do what trips yout trigger


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2014)

The Columbia middleweights don't get much love, and it's a shame! I personally think they're as neat as the Schwinns of the same era. I have three rough Western Flyer badged, and 61 and 62 Hiway Patrols. Someday, I'll have a Firebolt!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 11, 2014)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The Columbia middleweights don't get much love, and it's a shame! I personally think they're as neat as the Schwinns of the same era. I have three rough Western Flyer badged, and 61 and 62 Hiway Patrols. Someday, I'll have a Firebolt!



I'd have loved to grab up that orange/white Firebolt that was at the Eden show.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 12, 2014)

My red Columbia TORPEDO is one of my favs.  Incredible original condition.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The Columbia middleweights don't get much love, and it's a shame! I personally think they're as neat as the Schwinns of the same era. I have three rough Western Flyer badged, and 61 and 62 Hiway Patrols. Someday, I'll have a Firebolt!




It just follows with their ballooners. I think a Five Star Superb is every bit as good as a Phantom but these bikes can be tough to sell much above $1k while a comparable Phantom will move at $1400-1500 pretty easy. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Nov 22, 2015)

one of my middle weights


----------



## morton (Nov 23, 2015)

*With toy trains its Lionel, with bikes it's Schwinn*



Freqman1 said:


> It just follows with their ballooners. I think a Five Star Superb is every bit as good as a Phantom but these bikes can be tough to sell much above $1k while a comparable Phantom will move at $1400-1500 pretty easy. V/r Shawn




I don't ever remember finding a Schwinn after going to someone's home who claimed they had "an old Schwinn" for sale. 

It's name recognition.  Same reason people ask for a Coke or Kleenex when they wand a soda or tissue.

Schwinn's marketing program was ubiquitous and they actually outsold many of the other brands, so for those like me who want a "bike like they had as a kid," Schwinn usually wins.

I'm a perfect example as I had a Phantom and a Tornado, but no Columbias.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 23, 2015)

morton said:


> I don't ever remember finding a Schwinn after going to someone's home who claimed they had "an old Schwinn" for sale.
> 
> It's name recognition.  Same reason people ask for a Coke or Kleenex when they wand a soda or tissue.
> 
> ...





completely agree. i rode one of my rollfast tank bikes to the post office and some guy in the thickiest staten island accent asked me "hey ova deh, is data a schwinns?" ... yes he pluralized schwinn.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 23, 2015)

"Just curious why someone (you?) would spray clear over original paint? Not that I think it matters too much on this bike but once this is done you no longer have an original paint bike. V/r Shawn "


To make it look better and save the water-slides, it's not a green 68 fastback mustang, it's a bicycle
62 traveler looked like absolute crap when I got it for 40 , cleared over decals faded in black , cleared, if you smudge the clear you cant even tell its there


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 23, 2015)

Besides Schwinn being the well off kid's status symbol, due to the fact that they cost three prices, they had really good kickstands, and they did a great job of hiding  their welds, they weight the same so they weren't any heaver made, until their weight worked against them, and their wheels sucked , because you had to go to the dealer for over priced tires, the very things that made them great in the 40s,50s & 60s helped kill them in the eighties, they could not mass produce a chrome molly or alloy frame, in fact all my diamond frame"lightweights" weight in at the same as all my middleweights ,except my springer witch is 5# heaver


----------



## theterrym (Nov 23, 2015)

quit a hot topic, not the first or last about someone getting upset over tampering with originality. When it comes to cars a fresh clean up or paint job is just fine, but is its a bicycle its worse than murder to even think about paint.  I don't think I have ever heard any say " I just bought a 68 Corvette, The seats are ripped, burns oil, only the drivers side glass is cracked and the frame is rotten. Im sure got lucky finding an all original car". If its your bike and you think it looks better with a fresh clear job then go for it. If your a terrible painter then maybe get someone else to do it for you. At the end of the day its your bike and you can do whatever you want to it. 
When you post a photo of your work here chances are your doing it because your proud of your work and want to show some people who like bikes.


----------

